# Russian Bear, weight gainer



## eya_21 (Aug 6, 2003)

olaaaaaa....   my friend just gave me a weight gainer Russian Bear, first of all i dont really know what a weight gainer is, i heard it adds calories to your diet by taking these, and is there any side effect of weight gainer..? cause i am trying to put on more weight, muscle, not fat...  would this be a better supplement to take besides having a proper diet?


----------



## Mudge (Aug 6, 2003)

I remember some horse pills called Russian Bear, from Val Vasilef or something? Can't say they did a lick of anything for me, read the label, whats in it?


----------



## Tkarrde (Aug 7, 2003)

LMAO--This is old-school shit. 

I wouldnt use it, simply because I doubt it has a favorable macronutrient profile.

However, as for whether there are any side effects with weight gain powders, the answer is no. It can very easily make you fat though; I'd suggest a protein powder of some type if you wish to augment your diet.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 7, 2003)

Russian Bear started sometime around 96 or 97 or so, at least when I saw it. Now I did really like Hot Stuff (the original), but other than that I have not used many supplements that I really liked.

This is the list of things I have used and believe in, that I can recall
Old Hot Stuff
Ultimate Orange
Ginko Biloba
Multivitamins


----------



## oaktownboy (Aug 7, 2003)

Russian Bear..Sounds like a delicious alcoholic beverage!


----------



## oaktownboy (Aug 7, 2003)

seriously though Weight gainers supply a lot of additional calories, which your body may or may not convert to fat. I've tried some before. wouldn't recommend them If u want size, EAT MORE!


----------



## Mudge (Aug 7, 2003)

Yeah I suppose it does, Siberian Vodka - IT MAKE YOU RIKE RUSSIAN BEAR


----------

